# Which Moots model to get?



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello:

I rode a friends RSL today with ENVE wheels. Sweet bike. Also my first time trying electronic. I want a fast light bike for weekend rides. Love riding 28mm wheels. Like the idea of disc brakes. Thinking Moots DR. Just want other Moots riders opinion before I pull trigger. Thanks.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

you cant wrong with any Moots model ! just choose which one best fits your needs or better yet call them and discuss.fast and light is kind of subjective though.compared to what? fast and light and fits 28mm tires sounds like you'd be best served with a vamoots or vamoots cr as the rsl wont fit 28's.
depending on where and what conditions you ride,disc brakes may be overkill.
if you want full custom you might look toward Kent Eriksen.
hope this helps


----------



## RockinTukker (Mar 6, 2015)

Agree with sw3759. I have been mulling a MOOTS ever since I visited them in Steamboat a year ago. Was also steered to DR by my local bike shop, but feel that it is more suited to that "western life style" and/or if you will be doing gravel riding. Will likely spring for a DR model, w.o. disc brakes but ready for Di2.. Disc brakes only if you ride in a lot of wet weather and / or do a lot of descending...

See ya on your new MOOTS!


----------



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks sw3759 and RockinTukker. I think the DR might not be worth the added 1.5 lb weight especially since I'm not particularly heavy and don't do a lot of wet ridding or descents. Probably going for the CR.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

glad we could help with your decision.a CR will be a fantastic bike and you won't be disappointed.so keep us updated with your bike and post up some pics of your new ride when you get a chance.
I almost ordered a new CR but got a ended up with great deal on a new RSL that arrived about a week ago.i'll post some pics when I get it completed

also like RockinTukker I took the tour at the factory while I spent a week in Steamboat in the summer of 2014.well worth the trip,was a fun tour and great riding around the area


----------

